# Tenshodo & Japan Brass Trains



## collectALLthings (May 23, 2011)

Will Tenshodo and Japan Brass go up in value due to the recent Tsunami? I have been collectibg them for some time and it looks to me like the prices have started to go up and are becoming even harder to get!

Thanks!
Dana


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Dana, 

Isn't that a littla crass wanting to profit from a catastrophe?

Greg


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OH this is just peachy... You care about the value of a few toy trains when there are people over there living on the streets and with no food because of a natural disaster? What a way to make a first impression with your first post. Who cares about the value of a few trains? 

Massey


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

First typical post from a non collector / Model railroader!  They must be worth a fortune!  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I guess he waited too long to buy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoa ...

Hold on here guys. I wouldn't be too harsh without knowing more. Dana was simply asking a question about the market value of an item, given global factors and economics. We all do the same anytime we look at the price of gas at the pump, or conisder buying a new Honda.

Dana hasn't offered his opinions or concerns for the people in Japan affected by the tsunami. For all we know, he may have donated to the Red Cross over there or otherwise. Maybe not ... we just don't know.

But before anyone greases up the guillotine, I'd ask that we all be patient a bit and ask Dana to explain his thoughts and reason for asking the question a bit more.

My thinking, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

IMO the way he posted the question or comment was to me kinda like it was a good thing that the prices went up because of the disaster over there. To me that was insensitive about the tragedy that ocured to the Japanese people. If this was not the message that was intended then at that time I will post an apology. I know how easy it is to be misinterpreted online, TJ and I have had that conversation once already. If Dana is just another opportunist looking to make a buck on another's hardship then my post stands.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think your being a little too hard on him?

Though it is strange question for a first post.

Everything goes up.......you don't need a natural disaster for that.

Edit,

whoops I might have jumped the gun.
He edited.....I wonder what he edited out?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> I think your being a little too hard on him?
> 
> Though it is strange question for a first post.
> 
> ...


I don't think you could have jumped the gun at all Ed. He editted the post in the same minute he posted it so it was most likely just a puncuation thing and if something more no one saw it. I don't know where to stand on this one. On one hand I don't know where he stands on the whole tsunamis and earthquake thing so I can't really judge to harshly like some others have and am willing to help with finding out the value, but on the other hand his post does lead one to believe that he only cares about the value of the trains and if a major disaster has made them more valuable. I feel sorry for everyone who died and went through the huge ordeal in Japan and actually know of someone who got out of thier after the earthquake a half hour before the tsunami hit the airport he left from. I could see the value of their brass going up slightly but not a whole lot. The company most likely had some form of insurance and are probably rebuilding right now so their products would only be out of production for a year or two and with the U.S.'s economy and the worlds what people are willing to pay for brass (while still very high IMHO) will have gotten rid of any possible increase in value from the disaster so really the value should not have changed at all.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Hi Dana,
> 
> Isn't that a littla crass wanting to profit from a catastrophe?
> 
> Greg





gc53dfgc said:


> I don't think you could have jumped the gun at all Ed. He editted the post in the same minute he posted it so it was most likely just a puncuation thing and if something more no one saw it. I don't know where to stand on this one. On one hand I don't know where he stands on the whole tsunamis and earthquake thing so I can't really judge to harshly like some others have and am willing to help with finding out the value, but on the other hand his post does lead one to believe that he only cares about the value of the trains and if a major disaster has made them more valuable. I feel sorry for everyone who died and went through the huge ordeal in Japan and actually know of someone who got out of thier after the earthquake a half hour before the tsunami hit the airport he left from. I could see the value of their brass going up slightly but not a whole lot. The company most likely had some form of insurance and are probably rebuilding right now so their products would only be out of production for a year or two and with the U.S.'s economy and the worlds what people are willing to pay for brass (while still very high IMHO) will have gotten rid of any possible increase in value from the disaster so really the value should not have changed at all.



If that is so I wonder what Greg saw to make him post this then?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know but Greg posted a full hour later so it is unlikely he saw what was their at first or he must have been seriously debating on weather or not to post. If dana did alter it because of something he/she (Dana can be a girls name) had said i doubt it was because of what others were thinking and dana possibly realized they had said something wrong and changed it but it does leave one to wonder what sparked Greg to jump and post but I will leave that to Greg to clarify.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Personally I read the first post and was of the opinion that this person was looking to take advantage of other's misforture and profit for it. I read Greg's post after I posted my comment and found that he was of the same mind as me.

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

PFM/United, Akane, Tenshodo, Max Gray...they've all gone the way of the dinosaur, having gone out of business long ago. Any value they have will go up and down as before...based on desirability, condition and availability. The tsunami won't have any bearing on their price---though I'm sure there are train show goobs marking up their already overpriced brass with that tragic byline.

Dana does have a point in the question. Grain and oil speculators do their thing with the same indicators...famine. flood, war...

When the Kobe earthquake happened in '95, it took out on of the leading manufacturers of model motors, Sagami. 16 years later those motors still command a premium price when found NIB. So, there is precedent...but not much.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In response to comments above (prior to Shay's), I saw Dana's original post moments after is was first submitted. Whatever editting took place thereafter was minor ... perhaps a typo or two ... no change to overall tone/content.

That said, I'd like to reiterate that this discussion has strayed from the few facts we have regarding Dana's original intent. Until he (she) returns, I'd like to as that we give Dana the benefit of the doubt, and hold off on pointed attacks.

Thank you,

TJ


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

i don't know. reading it the first time with choo choo's post right afterward kind of led me to interpet Dana's post the same way. now that i re-read it a couple times i could easily see it as an awkwardly worded way of saying he/she is a collector, who might be needing to pay more for something, and not looking to flip them. 
the happy face after the thanks is, what i think, gives it the "whoo hoo tsunami" feel


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing after the reception, he/she isn't likely to be back.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I was heavily involved in Nascar in '95, the Kobe earthquake took out the premium supplier of steel for valve springs. Lots of "blow'd up" motors the following year. DAMHIK.

The supply and prices will return to normal at some point in time.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

big ed said:


> If that is so I wonder what Greg saw to make him post this then?


This.



> "I have been collecting them for some time and it looks to me like the prices have started to go up and are becoming even harder to get!"


Note the exclamation point.

His profile says he's into all kinds of collectables (not just trains) for 30 years, and is likely a dealer trolling for customers to contact him. I wouldn't be suprized if that same single post with no followups went out to other train forums.


Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about a simple delete of the whole thread?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How about a simple delete of the whole thread?


Why do that just let it sit it will go away by itself.

Maybe he will come back and explain further?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Why do that just let it sit it will go away by itself.
> 
> Maybe he will come back and explain further?


The reasoning is that the link stays in the search engines, so the SPAM worked.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

No... leave it here so we can all pick on it.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah we at one day and already on three pages.  it is obvious people want to get this out of their systems so why not let them have it out on a thread that is (while not) dead as the original poster has not come back and at a day I think more time should be given for a reply anyways but if this one does go dead why not let people say what they have to say in a dead one instead of one that is lively? Not sure if worded right but there it is.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright, guys ...

Back to trains in other threads, OK ???

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I likes...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I was thinking of mentioning a certian horse again but you beat me to it shay.


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

It's OK to beat the old horse once in a while, keeps the blood flowing


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I likes...


You can get away with this, but TJ jumped all over me when I posted my picture of the same thing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah ... borderline call ... it's a cartoon, but ...

Kids viewing the forum, and all that ... "Daddy, why is that man beating that horse???"

We might want to keep things cleaner here ...

(Now ... back to trains, OK???)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Uhhh ...

Now back to trains ...

... IN SOME OTHER THREAD, please!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can get away with this, but TJ jumped all over me when I posted my picture of the same thing.



Yes deleted my moderator hat too!

Come on what is good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I moved the real-life train posts and discussion to a new thread, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7608

And in the apparent absence of Dana (the original poster), I think we'd be best served to lock this thread.

TJ


----------

